# Dying Hardwoods



## redheadwoodshed (Dec 17, 2010)

Can anyone give me any ideas why so many hardwoods are dying in north Louisiana?I have noticed oaks,sweetgums,hickorys all dying.They seem to just lose there bark and turn black.Any answers?


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 26, 2010)

By you description sounds like Oak Hardwood wilt/blight SOD etc 
Have a dig though this link 

http://forestry.about.com/od/forestdiseases/p/hdw_dis_worst.htm


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Dec 30, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> By you description sounds like Oak Hardwood wilt/blight SOD etc
> Have a dig though this link
> 
> http://forestry.about.com/od/forestdiseases/p/hdw_dis_worst.htm


 
Thanks for the link.Very helpful.


----------

